# New Flooring on entire 1st floor.



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cant see the pictures*

I can't see your pictures. What format did you post them? Dorf Dude...


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

And...


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

And..


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Now I can see them! Thanks. Great work there. Want to come to Germany and do mine? You have "Grey Ghost" dogs. I would love to have one but extreme $$. Keep the pic's coming, Dorf Dude... Just send me a puppy! I lost my dog in the divorce.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

And then...


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Also...


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

After that there was....


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

More Floors!


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

It was about 800 sq feet of tile and laminate but no carpet is a great thing! Still have carpet upstairs but the down stairs is much cleaner!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks absolutely fabulous.
Great job!


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I think the floors look great. The only thing I would suggest is to replace your baseboards to match the new floors. Nice job.


----------

